

How a baseball image got photoshopped by robots - arepb
http://www.uniwatchblog.com/2011/05/20/interesting-image-on-mlb-com-site/

======
geraldalewis
Just to clarify: no robots were involved in photoshopping the image.
Regardless of the author's "trusted source's" statement, the image is clearly
shopped to remove the score overlays on a video still (as @mrnibbles
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2571979> mentions). The cloned areas of
the original image indicate that whatever entity did the shopping had a
contextual understanding of the image, which means it was a human
([http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2236/5733655921_b28748984b_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2236/5733655921_b28748984b_o.png)
->
[http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5734289061_34f76398e9_b....](http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5734289061_34f76398e9_b.jpg)
\-- note that the foreground subjects are not `cloned`).

This was either a quick hack job by a person, or the work of an extremely
sophisticated machine vision program.

~~~
spydum
Figured I wouldn't be the only one to spot this -- seems obvious this is the
reasoning. Article got it wrong..

------
MrNibbles
Looks to me like someone has cloned areas to cover the score overlays that
were present in the original.

You can see a line in the top right of the manipulated image -
[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2236/5733655921_b28748984b_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2236/5733655921_b28748984b_o.png)

Which matches the position of the score banner shown on the original -
[http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5734289061_34f76398e9_b....](http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5734289061_34f76398e9_b.jpg)

Unlikely this was done 'accidentally'

~~~
Groxx
Nice find, that makes a lot of sense. There's another line in the top-left,
note the blue-jacket guy getting cut off at about the same height.

------
killerswan
Huh? Since when does "In no way would we manipulate any photos" equate to
having software automatically shuffle people around in the stands?

I bet this software automatically manipulates photos for them every single
day.

~~~
jrockway
What they're saying is that it's an accident rather than "yeah, we photoshop
our photos to make the crowd look bigger --- standard procedure."

Who cares anyway?

------
fizx
Sounds like this could be a seam-carving or patch-match algorithm in play.
These are used to resize images without distortion.

A research video called "Image Resizing by Seam Carving"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NcIJXTlugc>

~~~
hmottestad
Here is how it's done in photoshop:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH0aEp1oDOI> (2:45)

It seems someone decided to remove the banner from the video frame. Have a
look at the left guys hat, there is a little "v" from where the banner was (in
the top red oval).

Edited:
[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2236/5733655921_b28748984b_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2236/5733655921_b28748984b_o.png)
Original:
[http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5734289061_34f76398e9_b....](http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5734289061_34f76398e9_b.jpg)

------
eps
This is most certainly an artifact of using "content-aware fill" in Photoshop
CS5.

<http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2010/03/caf_in_ps.html>

------
rorrr
This is clearly photoshopped. No algorithm would do this.

------
brianbreslin
I was half hoping this would be a picture of a Florida Marlins game edited to
actually have fans in attendance :-P (I'm from Miami)

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamism/3655690286/>

